# Roundcube Next



## bizzard (Jun 22, 2015)

The web hosting industry doesn't need an introduction on Roundcube. Being the most popular open source webmail application, its bundled with almost all shared hosting control panels and many mail provides use its customized versions.
 
During its initial development time, Roundcube was intended for use in desktops. The people behind Roundcube and Kolab are running a campaign to make Roundcube take advantage of the best web technologies available to provide a better user experience across all devices.
 
Here is what they aim to do in their own words:



> The first thing we're doing is giving Roundcube a modern and gorgeous fluid user interface for the desktop. As a single-page web app with zero page reloads and consistently elegant user feedback, Roundcube Next will be the responsive, reactive and simply gorgeous email application you want to use more than Gmail or Outlook.


Have a look at the campaign and support them at https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/roundcube-next--2
 
More details: https://kolab.org/blog/roundcube/2015/06/04/“next”-experience-roundcube-users
 
cPanel, Tucows, Fastmail and few others have already pledged a significant amount and the campaign has raised more than 80% by now. 11 more days to do.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like it just got funded. RoundCube has been great for webmail. I can't wait to see how this version takes it a step further!


----------



## Licensecart (Jun 24, 2015)

I can't wait I've always loved Roundcube.


----------



## Criot (Jun 24, 2015)

They've reached their goal now and are still going, which is great news. Can't wait to see what this brings moving forward!


----------



## PureVoltage (Jun 24, 2015)

Can't wait to see this new update I've always liked Roundcube.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 24, 2015)

Remember when Linus Torvalds announced he was writing a free, Unix-like OS, but first he wanted to be paid $100,000 from a crowdfunding campaign?

Me neither.

This new trend of "we are passionate about writing this free software...as long as we get a nice check up front" is really obnoxious.  What really do they need money for?  This isn't like someone building a new physical object where there are actual costs to setting up production.  It's just people who want to be paid for their hobby.


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 24, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> It's just people who want to be paid for their hobby.


I don't see it that way, it's more like they want to be paid so they can move away from it being a hobby to being their full time gig


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2015)

I am on the see saw about the funding.

I get pelted daily with begathons from every direction.

I think folks deserve to make a living doing what they are passionate about.  But the approach to funding seems rather broken and large with many projects.  I chuckle at the various funding sites on near daily basis (I get their emails and actually go look at what is feature begging for good laughs).

In the real world, you want money, you bring your intentions and ability and you bring donations and in kind chip ins.  Venture firms don't want to be first, they want you to be vested personally already and for small dollar angels to have invested in earlier stage.

Some of these beggars are 0-1000MPH in one move, which is blah.   Others like this are ramp ups and prior work / proven.

100k though, meh.  Hire a sales and marketing person or chip them in. 100k for making Roundcube "responsive"...  tee heee...


----------

